# Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Cigar Review - Rewarding unique smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was a fine smoke. Naturally the unique shape added a novelty effect, as well as a very slow start with hard draw that subsided quickly.

Re...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Cigar Review - Rewarding unique smoke


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

The reviews are good and coupled with that shape, this looks like a fun smoke to try out!


----------

